# ملاحظات لفهم الكتابة باللهجة العراقية



## Yasser Alwan

ملاحظات لفهم الكتابة باللهجة العراقية

يعتبر البعض ان اللهجة العراقية من اللهجات الصعبة والثقيلة
وقد يكون سماع هذه اللهجة اسهل فهما من قراءة المكتوب بها والذي يعاني منه حتى بعض العراقيون. في هذه المشاركة امل ان اضيف شيئا لفهم كيفية الكتابة باللهجة العراقية

قبل كل شيء انا معرفتي محدودة بالعربية وبعض الانكليزية لذا ساستعمل الحروف الصوتية كما في اللغة الانكليزية للتوضيح

اول مشكلة في فهم الكتابة باللهجة العراقية هي التفريق في كتابة القاف .. 
في العراق يلفظ القاف في بعض الكلمات كالقاف في اللغة العربية الفصحى مثل .. يستقبل ـ يلتقي – يقنع – يقتدي - قفص - قرد – الخ  
وفي البعض الاخر كما الجيم المصرية او القاف البدوية مثل (يقول – قلب – يقوم – الخ) في الحالة الثانية استعار العراقيون حرف (ﮔ) من الكتابة الفارسية وصوته هو صوت 
 g حرف
 بالانكليزية وهو يشبه حرف الكاف باستثناء وجود فتحه فوقه .. لكنه غير موجود في لوحة المفاتيح العربية لهذا يكتب بدلا منه حرف الكاف (ك) ومن هنا بدات مشكلة التفريق على سبيل المثال بين ( الكلب) الحيوان اجلكم الله وبين (الكلب) الذي هو القلب .. (يكول - كلب - يكوم الخ) والامثلة الاخرى كثيرة .. العراقي يفهم الكلمة من خلال السياق والبعض اذا احس ان الكلمة قد يساء فهمها او ان السياق لا يساعد قد يستعيض بحرف القاف بدلا من الكاف

هذه المشكلة غير موجودة في اللهجات الخليجية والبدوية لانهم يلفظون حرف القاف كالجيم المصرية مطلقا ولهذا لا داعي لاستخدام رمزين صوتيين يكفي ان يستخدموا حرف القاف العربي في الكتابة وان كان لفظهم له مختلفا

المشكلة الثانية هي تميز اللهجة العراقية بالكشكشة (وهي قلب بعض الكافات شينا) ولكنه في اللهجة العراقية صوت اثقل من الشين وهو صوت ..
 ch
 كما في الانكليزية -وليس الفرنسية- كمثل كلمة 
chair 
 في حالة كاف المخاطبة للمؤنث فانه يقلب الى هذا الصوت مطلقا .. وفي بضع كلمات اخرى خصوصا القديمة والتي يتكلم بها في المناطق الريفية وعند كبار السن
الموضوع هو كتابة هذا الصوت المختلف .. العراقيون يستخدمون الحرف الفارسي (ﭺ) الذي يمثل هذا الصوت (في مصر يستخدم نفس الرمز للدلالة على الجيم المعطشة) .. المشكلة ان الكيبورد العربي يخلو من هذا الحرف فكان استخدام الحرف الاقرب له وهو الجيم العربي (ج) ومن هنا جاء اللبس الاخر ..العراقي يفهم الصوت المقصود من السياق واذا احس ان هنالك لبسا فانه يستخدم الكاف العربية

·        امثلة في كاف المخاطب .. سألتك للمذكر وسالتج للمؤنث – احترمك للمذكر واحترمج للمؤنث الخ  
وامثلة في كلمات اخرى (يجيل – اي يكيل من الكيل والمكيال) (الجلب – الكلب الحيوان (وان كان اللفظ الشبيه بالفصحى شائع ايضا)) (جذاب – كذاب (وان كان اللفظ الشبيه بالفصحى شائع ايضا)) (جيف – لان ) (جمالة – فوق ذلك ) (جم - كم) (هيج - هيك او هكذا) الخ الخ .. في هذه الكلمات كلها الصوت هو ليس الجيم العربي وانما 
ch  الانكليزي

المشكلة الثالثة هي ان العراقيين يتميزون ببدا الكلام بساكن وقد ورثوا هذا من الاراميين .. وهم في بعض الاحيان يضعون حرف الف قبل الكلمة للدلالة على ذلك .. مثلا (يد قد تكتب إيد) ( يريد قد تكتب ايريد) (زغير (صغير) قد تكتب ازغير) وهكذا

المشكلة الاخيرة برايي هي كتابة الهاء مكان الالف المقصورة او حتى الممدودة احيانا تماشيا مع اللهجة مثال (رحنه بدل رحنا) (اكلنه بدل من اكلنا) (عليه بدل من عليّ) وهكذا 

·        هذه ملاحظات سريعة تذكرتها على عجالة وبالتاكيد هناك امور قد خفيت عني .. ارجوا ان تكون هذه الملاحظات مساعدة لبعض العرب في فهم كتابة العراقيين للهجة العراقية
​


----------



## momai

شكرا على هذه النصائح الرائعة :d, الحقيقة مثل ما قلت سماع اللهجة العراقية اسهل من قراءتها بالنسبة لي, خاصة كسوري .


----------



## Yasser Alwan

عفوا اخي العزيز وسعيد ان تجد ان ملاحظاتي مفيدة
هنالك الكثير من المشتركات بين العراقية والشامية خصوصا بعض المفردات .. واعتقد ان لهجة بادية الفرات في سوريا هي اقرب لهجة للعراق خارج الحدود العراقية


----------



## akhooha

شكرًا يا ياسر على كل ملاحظاتك ــ انا الآن اقرأ كتابًا لـ سامي [شموئيل] موريه (بغداد حبيبتي .. يهود العراق .. ذكريات وشجون) والحوار في هذا الكتاب مليان باللهجة العراقية كلها مكتوبة في عدّة أنظمة مختلفة ولقيت ان نصائحك تساعدني كثير في فهمها.. أشكرك غاية الشكر ​


----------



## WadiH

لا أخفيك يا ياسر أن كتابتكم للقاف على شكل (كـ) تربكني ولا أجد لها مبرراً منطقياً.  فالمفترض أن يكون الرسم ثابتاً مهما تغيرت قيمته الصوتية ولا داعي لتغييره مع النطق، فنحن في الخليج وجزيرة العرب أيضاً نستخدم قاف الفصحى في بعض الكلمات لكن لا نغيّر الرسم لأن ذلك ينتج كلمة أخرى مختلفة تماماً.  لكن انطباعي عن العراقيين أنهم يحبون الأورثغرافيا الصوتية بينما في اللهجات الأخرى نميل إلى الأورثغرافيا الإتمولوجية مثلاً العراقيون يكتبون عدنه بدلاً من عندنا وهكذا وهذا السبب الرئيسي الذي يجعل اللهجة العراقية تبدو "أثقل" في الكتابة مما تبدو عند السماع..​


----------



## Yasser Alwan

اتفق معك اخي الكريم وادي حنيفة في ان كتابة اللهجة العراقية مربكة حتى بالنسبة لنا وخصوصا حرفي الجيم والكاف اللذان يستخدمان في غير محلهما ونطقهما ولا اخفيك اني غير ضليع بالمصطلحات التي ذكرتها فانا من تخصص علمي وان كان فهمي لها على انها اعتماد الكتابة على اللفظ او على الصورة
 اعتقد ان السبب في ذلك هو عدم الاهتمام باللهجة العراقية من قبل النخبة والتعالي عنها وترك الكتابة بها لعوام الناس الذين يجدون حروف صوتية جاهزة من ايام الاحتلالات التركية والفارسية وادل مثال على ذلك كثرة استخدام المفردات الفصيحة في كلام النخب بدل الكلمات العامية حتى في كلامهم العادي 
 وبكل صراحة ليست هنالك مشكلة في الكتابة بخط اليد .. فيستحيل ان تخطيء بالقراءة فهي تكتب كما تلفظ مباشرة بدون قوالب كما تفضلت وبرموز حرفية اضافية هي الكاف بفتحة لصوت القاف شبيه الجيم المصرية والجيم بثلاثية لحرف ال تش.. لكن المشكلة كل 
المشكلة في الطباعة
​


----------



## Yasser Alwan

akhooha
عفوا اخي العزيز
اذا واجهتك اي مشاكل في فهم نص مكتوب باللهجة العراقية فانا مستعد لايضاحه لك او لباقي والاخوة والاخوات​


----------



## Yasser Alwan

للمفارقة اذكر في ان احد المسلسلات العراقية في ايام السبعينات حيث كان مشهد محو الامية والمعلم يكتب كلمات الاغنية المصرية
جوزي تجوز عليا وانا لسا الحنة بايديا
بطريقة اللفظ العراقي 
ﮔوزي تﮕوز عليه وانه لسه الحنه بيديه
ولو كتبتها الان بالطريقة الطباعية المعتادة
كوزي تكوز عليه وانه لسه الحنه بيديه .. فستكون طلسما يستعصي على غير العراقي​


----------



## أمير الهلاليين

السلام عليكم. لا أعلم عدد الأشخاص الذين سيرون تعليقي لكن ارتأيت أن أدلي بدلوي. أظن أن أفضل حل هو أن يغير إخوتنا في العراق (و الذين بدوري أحب كثيرا قراءة ما يكتبون و الاطلاع على آراءهم) طريقة كتابتهم (و هذا صعب للغاية لكنه ممكن طالما وجدت الإرادة) فهي متأثرة أكثر بالفارسية من اللهجات العربية الأخرى. و أرى أنه بدل اتباع الطريقة الفارسية في الكتابة بوسعهم أن ينقلوا الأصوات نقلا صوتيا، فيكتبون تش و ق و ك و غير ذلك. أما بالنسبة ل P و G فعندنا نكتب G قافا و لا ضير في ذلك (هناك من يستخدم ڨ اعتزازا بلهجته لا أكثر)، و نكتب P باءا أيضا (و أحيانا پ للتوضيح فقط). الحل يكمن في التغيير. (مثلا في لهجتي حرف القاف في الفصحى له ثلاث هيئات، فيأتي كافا (قتل--->كتل) و قافا بدوية (قال--->ڨال و هذه أشيع) و قد يبقى قافا (مقبرة، برقوق، قط...إلخ) و لكننا عادة نكتب كل الحالات قافا دون الحاجة للتبين أو التمييز فلا داعي له غالبا).


----------

